

TodoMVC - A common demo application for popular JavaScript MVC frameworks - brianshumate
https://github.com/addyosmani/todomvc

======
jeromegn
I built this thing as a learning experience.

Jeremy Ashkenas then proposed to make it open source as an example app so that
people could learn from it too. I finally had a chance to contribute to open
source (but I did not know it would be a significant contribution)

I'm just glad it's been picked up by so many frameworks along the way. I think
this is in big part due to the fact that it had just the right amount of
simplicity / complexity and is perhaps one of the most basic use case for a
framework like that. The new "Hello World" first-timer experience.

~~~
brianshumate
It's super work and a great Hello World+ or maybe a "Hello Solar System"
example. :)

------
jashkenas
This lil' app really has some legs on it...

For the (historical) record, it was originally introduced by Nick Fitzgerald
in this commit:

<https://github.com/documentcloud/backbone/pull/29>

... and then later styled up by Jérôme Gravel-Niquet.

------
plainOldText
Has anyone experimented with this frameworks? I'm curious to know which one is
the best in terms of how long will they be supported, adoption, features, and
ease of use.

I'm currently experimenting with Backbone.js but I find it a bit hard to
adjust to MVC in the browser. Tutorials on the web are also not very helpful
and most of them incomplete; but I'm not giving up :)

~~~
akavlie
I've just played with Backbone.js myself, though I have shared your
frustration with getting the hang of it, and the quality of available
tutorials and examples.

I've learned to mostly get the hang of it after repeated references to the
official docs and the todo app. I think part of the difficulty is its lack of
rigidity -- Backbone.js leaves quite a bit up to conventions, or the
developer.

------
statenjason
That's interesting. I recently ported Todos to KnockoutJS[1] and straight
jQuery(as a counter-example)[2] for a Knockout presentation I gave yesterday.

[1]: <https://github.com/statianzo/KnockoutListTested>

[2]: <https://github.com/statianzo/JQueryList>

------
grimen
Lovely! Is there a site for comparing implementations of "things"/methods in
different languages/frameoworks in similar fashion? That would have been
really neat to learn new languages - instead of reading books (not the best
noob move).

~~~
brian_c
You seek the Rosetta Code. <http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Hello_world/Text>

~~~
grimen
Thanks! :D

------
Stuk
It would be really good to get some Selenium tests written up for them as well
so that we know they all, and all future ones, behave the same. I might do
this if I get a bit of spare time.

